# 300 honda snorkel



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just built and painted a dual 1.5" snorkel kit for my nephews fourtrax this evening. I will post up pics shortly. 

http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i435/ProShopCustoms/hondasnorkel.png
I followed this diagram made by PROSHOP CUSTOMS





Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks and it only took about 1.5 hr. the longest part was the paint drying


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good...But how are they secured so they wont flop around? 

I would suggest a set up like this...










I use a male threaded coupling coming from under the racks sticking up thru the plate and then a female screwed on the top with a rubber coupling above that to give the stack flexiablity for low lying limbs and oh crap moments in DEEP water lol


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Like that. What's the specs in that oil cooler?


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------

